# Kalita Wave grind size



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

I gave up brewing on the Kalita Wave a while back but thought I'll give it another go now. I read that the grind size should be little finer than drip coffee, but this doesn't really help me. If anyone with a Mazzer Major could tell me how many notches from espresso grind courser it should be, then that would be much more helpful.

Any input on proper grind size much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What size brew are you aiming for?


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

MWJB said:


> What size brew are you aiming for?


16 g coffee and 260 g water. And it's the Kalita 155.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aim for grind that gives you around a 2:40 brew, plus bloom time with 2g water/g of grinds as a start point, so in the region of 3:10 with 30s bloom?


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

OK thank you, I'll try this tomorrow morning. Any guess how many notches from espresso setting on a Major grinder?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry can't say, it'll depend on how you pour the water (more pulses of brew water means coarser), 260g through a 155 will take a couple of pulses at least, so I'd be looking at quite a coarse grind compared to espresso. Maybe coarse cane sugar to sea salt?

If you want to brew finer you might be better off with a smaller brew size, so you can do the pour in one fill?


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

The 155s are really quite small - I think it takes me 3 pours if I'm doing 15g at 60g/l and trying to keep at least 1-2 cm of water above the bed. The best results with that are around 3:00 brew time. So if you're doing 16g, I think the 3:10 @MWJB suggests will give the best results.

There's a Nick Cho video for the 185 which is similar (I think he spiral pours to the top, including edges, and tops up when the top of the bed is a few cm from the water line, but i've not seen it for a while).


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Are use the Vario home Grinder and it is nearly on the corsets grind that you can possibly get. Definitely corse for the kalita


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've found that micro adjustments to grind doesn't make much difference to brew time, but it will still affect the extraction level in the cup.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fluffles said:


> I've found that micro adjustments to grind doesn't make much difference to brew time, but it will still affect the extraction level in the cup.


Sure, once you're in the ball park with time, you still need to fine tune grind, bloom (making sure all grinds are wetted) & pour (different styles such as just in the middle vs covering the whole bed, affect time). But for a given ratio & weights, most extractions of a reasonable range tend to happen in very similar brew times. Without a refractometer to know for sure (recommended), brew time for a consistent regime is perhaps the easiest way to convey a start point.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Sure, once you're in the ball park with time, you still need to fine tune grind, bloom (making sure all grinds are wetted) & pour (different styles such as just in the middle vs covering the whole bed, affect time). But for a given ratio & weights, most extractions of a reasonable range tend to happen in very similar brew times. Without a refractometer to know for sure (recommended), brew time for a consistent regime is perhaps the easiest way to convey a start point.


Yes totally agree. Brew time is the best way to make your macro grind adjustment (i.e. get in the right ballpark). After that you really need to go by taste (combined with EY measurements if you have the equipment). Pour technique (number and size of pours) will still have a big impact on brew time so keep this consistent.


----------

